# Can anyone identify?



## pigeon poop (May 21, 2007)

Hi,
I have been wondering about what breed my pet pigeon Mookee it. I can try to get pictures of him up and running for you guys to look at but i can't at the moment.So i'll just have to use my little Pigeon talk ID picture. Well my pigeon looks just like the one below (posture and all) although he has a few small patches of light brown on him wings and chest and his eyes are an unusual white/peachey colour. the image of the pigeon eye is almost acurate to my pigeon's eye. although where the eye in the picture is almost a pink/red colour his is a very light pink/white colour...almost peachey....





















Look i think Mookee may be a mookee because he looks simular to one...please if you know what breed, tell me. I really want to know. Anyone who has mookee's please reply, i need all the help i can get.

thanks. (sorry the eye picture was blocked...)


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Hello,
I thought I'd reply because I have a Mookee pigeon (purebreed) and a Mookee/Tippler cross.

I also like the breed very much, so have tried to find out more on it. How much do you know about the breed?? Just being curious, where did you get yours???

I got mine from a breeder, and had Beautiful (my MP-Mookee Pigeon) shipped to me.

Finding information on this breed is hard, I know I have came across several different sites, some stating that they are rare. Others say that a "purebreed' is rare.

Anyways, Mookees can come in a variety colors (just like other pigeons). Mine is a Blue Bar , with a monk cap on (the white on his head). 

The Mookee was at one time a flying breed, but is now only show. It doesn't have the homing ability. The are very friendly, and tame down with handling at a young age. 

I know, Beautiful, will often show off for me. He'll do this by stepping on his toes, it is something that he is VERY good at doing, and it is the cutest thing to see. 

Anyways, he'll step on his toes, stick out his chest, have his head back, and wings out. He has two white flights on each wing.
I was told by his breeder that he would probably show wonderfully, but I know nothing of showing.

I think they have a small-medium sized beak (I don't have that much experiance to say for sure), the feathers on their neck come together to meet in the back, so there is a ruffle/frill. So there are some feathers kinda sticking up near the head...if that makes any sence.

Here are some pictures of mine. Maybe they can be of some help. I have a LOT more of him on other posts, some newer ones are posted in the pet pigeon area. 


Here's a very good site, and it has a TON of pictures!
http://bassett_mookees.tripod.com/

There are also other sites, but I can't find the links to them at the moment. I'll look for them and pm them to you if you'd like. I also have pictures, from the PT member I got Beautiful from, of her breeders. She has white Mookees, so I can see if I have picture of one of them and post it.

I would say yes that the picture is a Mookee. I could be wrong, because I have never had to identify a pigeon by a picture before.

I'll look through my link files, for those links. I'm sure there are other members with more experiance that may be of more help.
Hilly


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Your bird sure 'stands' like a Mookee, with its chest out and head back - and has the little crest that most of them have. I think they are supposed to have that crest, mine doesn't have it.  

Here is a link to the American Mookee Association's official page:

http://aviangems.com/AMA/

They say that their annual meeting coincides with the NPA Grand National, which is in Michigan this winter (lucky me!) I want to attend and meet some of the members to find out where to get some more of these cuties.

Hillybean - you should go too. Michigan's not that far away


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Snipes, I clicked on the link and was like "Wow, Beautiful does that!!".
Yep, Beautiful when he shows off will look exactly like that picture. 

Thank you so much for the web link. That one actually works, I have came across a few other links online, but they never work or are no longer active.

You are right.... I'll have to check dates.
-Hilly


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Hillybean said:


> Thank you so much for the web link. That one actually works, I have came across a few other links online, but they never work or are no longer active.
> 
> -Hilly


Same! I found several dead links for that group and then finally found that page, after much googling, and forgot to bookmark it - DUH - then had to go foraging again in dead and missing links...at least this time I remembered to store it for later.

I love their posture; Walter does it too though not to the same degree as his mamma. he inherited it


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

I had mookes back in the mid 1960s along with racing homers. You saw several at the shows then. I really never lost a show with them. Then one night some body or several people got in my loft stole every bird I had. about 175 birds. I never saw any mookes agin until the early 1980s. And more people are raising them now. Your bird apears to be a white mookie. They are very tame birds not flighty breed well come in more colors today. The old bunch you saw more blacks, dunns and a few blues. Now several colors have been set in todays group.


----------



## pigeon poop (May 21, 2007)

hi guys, thanks for the replies.  
The descriptions and behaviours that your mookee pigeons portray sound almost exactly the same as my mookee. He does the exact same thing as hilly bean's beautiful. he's a bit of a show off too  I don't really know much about the breed but thanks for the links, they helped. If he is a mookee, does that mean he is rare because he's white? i've never seen a pigeon like him before (apart from on the internet and they were simular to him). Answering hilly beans question...i got mookee from a pet/produce store called Rissan's. He was the only pigeon there and i was so excited about getting him that i didn't think of asking about his breed  . There's just one thing i'm not sure about....what do mookee coo's sound like? when mookee coo's, he puffs his chest slighty....and makes a slow woo, woo, woo, woo then he speeds it up until he kind of makes a long wooooo which he repeats and changes the pitch with each coo. 

Then there's another one which i see as agressive. if a dove lands on his perch when i'm around, he'll put his head down (nodding it once or twice) and makes a low volume bubble like coo. I don't know how to explain it it like a....gobble noise..kind of. Sometimes he'll spin around a bit and then he'll peck the dove if it dosen't leave. then there's one more which i think is like a love coo. it's soft and short and goes...wook, wook, wook. (Really short and fast). Do your mookee's do these sort of coo's? Is he a purebed or a cross? Have your mookee/s ever had peachey/white eyes? Is it normal?

please reply if you know...


----------



## mookeeman (Dec 11, 2008)

i am a mookee breeder if you would like more information i can answer any questions you have


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

mookeeman said:


> i am a mookee breeder if you would like more information i can answer any questions you have


These posts were made in 2007........


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Its a white mookie* GEORGE


----------



## mookeeman (Dec 11, 2008)

i dont no if a white mookee would not be judgeable because the trates of a mookee are white head 2x2 white flites but i dont care i would love to own a white mookee so if anyone has anyone who is willing to get rid of one let me know


----------



## pigeon poop (May 21, 2007)

wow  that post i made was from nearly 3 years ago. I cant believe people are still replying. Thanks. Just a few corrections...Mookie (i called her that before i found out the breed) is a girl. She is a mookee. I know alot about the breed after many searches for info. And I would love another mookee. Im yet to breed her (want to find mookee mate)...so far shes fostered and raised a fantail and proves to be an excellent mother. But apparently she has other plans.....plans that include falling in love with a homer/racer that two times her size. *sigh* she's a funny girl.


----------

